# Buffalo Style Chicken



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2007)

Being from Buffalo…I refuse to do Chicken Wings on the Grill….they need to be deep-fried…anyway…I did some thighs today Buffalo style…I rubbed them with a sweeter rub so that they would char real nice for me(most Buffalonians love burnt BBQ) …when they were at temp I gave them a bath in some Franks Red Hot and a little bit of Butter….served with Waffle Fries..also done on the Yabba Dabba Grill and some Blue Cheese….


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking good my brother.  Them some fine looking taters too.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree, but the wife hates it when I fry wings in the house.... So ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

1. Grill
2. Wait for the good weather to use an outdoor fryer.

BTW, I think your sauce needs a lil kicking up. LOL.  :twisted:


----------



## john pen (Jun 19, 2007)

I like 'em grilled or fried...Good lookin' grub Dog..


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> BTW, I think your sauce needs a lil kicking up. LOL.  :twisted:



And you need to turn your tators 90* each time you make a slice so you get the true waffle pattern.  LOL

BTW: I'm drinking beer and eating Triscuits for supper.  So you still "way" beat me.  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice Dave....keep practicing for me!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Butter works on Q! I knew it!
Looks damn good Dave


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 19, 2007)

*Looks good, I tell ya!!!*


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 19, 2007)

yummy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 19, 2007)

looks great Dave....nice to see the Yabba Dabba fired up again (at least in pics   )


----------



## john a (Jun 20, 2007)

I like that, gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 20, 2007)

I like Charred chicken too, Looks fine Dave


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2007)

I was trying the 90 thing...wasn't working for me...Yes Scott the sauce did need to be kicked up...
The fries were lightly oiled and hit with some season salt...cooked indirect and then crisped and flipped direct...kind of like oven fries...
and the Yabba has been seeing a lot of work...just havent' had time for the pics..I did a brisket on it last weekend


----------



## TheCook (Jun 21, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I refuse to do Chicken Wings on the Grill



communist!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice editing of my post...now I know why athletes say they are misquoted...   
That being said...Being from Buffalo..the only way to make Chicken Wings is fried in fat....


----------

